
Spec Markdown - rayshan
http://leebyron.com/spec-md/
======
erlend_sh
It's an impressive amount of work, but I don't understand what value he's
trying to add to Markdown with this. His goals seem pretty well aligned with
CommonMark's. Might as well contribute to the more established and ongoing
effort.

~~~
qznc
Link: [http://commonmark.org/](http://commonmark.org/)

------
dchest
Gruber will be angry.

~~~
geoff-codes
Link: [http://blog.codinghorror.com/standard-markdown-is-now-
common...](http://blog.codinghorror.com/standard-markdown-is-now-common-
markdown)

